# Synchronisation iCloud après changement d'identifiant Apple



## LucasD87 (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise Mac depuis quelques années mais ça ne m'empêche pas d'être toujours à la ramasse...

J'ai récemment changé l'adresse de référence de mon compte iCloud (mon identifiant Apple, donc) sur le site *icloud.com*, car mon ancienne adresse (_xxx@orange.fr_) n'est plus valide. J'ai remplacé par une adresse en _xxx@gmail.com_, toujours sur le site iCloud.com.

L'ennui, c'est que sur certaines de mes applis sur le Mac, mon ancienne adresse @orange.fr semble toujours être l'adresse du compte iCloud. Par exemple, quand j'ouvre l'appli Mail, ce message apparaît :

"_Ce Mac ne peut pas se connecter à iCloud en raison d’un problème lié à « xxx@orange.fr ». Ouvrez les préférences iCloud pour résoudre ce problème._"

Si je vais dans les Préférences iCloud, on me demande directement mon mot de passe mais bien entendu ça ne marche pas puisqu'on me demande le mot de passe associé à l'ancienne adresse Orange ! comment ça se fait, alors que j'ai bien remplacé mon adresse @orange.fr par une @gmail.com ? C'est comme si mon changement d'identifiant Apple n'avait pas été intégré sur l'ordinateur...
Que puis-je faire ?

Dois-je "Fermer la session" ? (cf. capture d'écran ci-dessous) Si oui, que faire précisément ? (sachant que je ne veux perdre aucune donnée bien entendu).






Je voudrais que toutes les applis reliées à mon compte iCloud soit rattachées à l'adresse @gmail.com et non plus @orange.fr.

J'espère mon message assez clair...

Grand merci d'avance !

L.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Il y a confusion entre identifiant apple et adresse. icloud est un service comme orange que l'on utilise avec une adresse icloud .  Pour ton problème il faut aller sur preferences systemes puis comptes et là tu supprimes le compte orange.

voir aussi  https://forums.macg.co/threads/icloud-ne-fonctionne-plus-changement-didentifiant-apple.1258054/


----------

